# Accident Victim: Does Uber have contact with the insurance at fault?



## B2StealthBomber (Apr 7, 2017)

So about a week and a half ago someone hit my car while I was driving a passenger. Since it was not my fault and after reading up on this forum I decided not to report to uber and just go through the other insurance. The passenger was foreign and the accident was minor so I did not think she would report it either. The other insurance admitted fault (did not ask if I'm an uber driver) and are in the process of getting the car inspected. So a whole 10 days after the accident, uber contacts me about the reported accident which seemed suspicious to me. 

My question is how did uber find out about the accident? Is there a chance that the insurance contacted uber to see if I'm a driver? Does Uber release information to insurance companies?

Thanks!


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

You should have reported it to James River. You would have to get car re-inspected again. The other insurer probably reached out to James River which is why they reached out to you. 

If you're wondering what's up now - call the other insurer and ask them if they've determined fault yet. You don't really have to deal with James River once fault is established.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax reported it.

The at fault driver's insurance company has no barring on whether or not you are an Uber driver. That's none of their business. the only one that will care is your insurance company, which should not be involved in this situation.


----------

